# Bottle in a bottle?



## glassonb (Mar 24, 2005)

this bottle i found in my backyard,it seems to be a bottle in a bottle i think it dates from around 1850-1890
 but  no real clues there is no markings of any kind on  the bottle,the top is hand made as far as i can tell
 its about  2 and 3/8 inches i height and about an inch and a half in width,any helpanyone could give me would be great i have scoured the net and bottle forums with no luck at all.​







 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## medbottle (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello glassnob, and welcome to the forum.  I'm fairly certain your bottle was for perfume.  It appears to have very thick glass, and this in turn makes it appear to be a "bottle in a bottle"


----------

